# Crank 2 Blu-Ray Disaster



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

The popular movie Crank 2 has proven to be a Blu-Ray Disaster. Personally I am on my second rental copy that will not play... a problem that apparently is rampant....

I received this e-mail tonight from Netflix:

Important information about Crank 2: High Voltage 

Due to a technical problem with the Blu-ray version of Crank 2: High Voltage, some Blu-ray players have not been able to play this title.

We are working with our distributor to get replacement discs as quickly as possible and expect to receive them within a couple of weeks. If this title does not work in your Blu-ray player, you will need to add Crank 2: High Voltage back to your Queue if you would like to rent this title again.

Due to this problem, we are giving you a bonus rental to use at your convenience. The bonus rental will automatically be applied to your account. To redeem, log into your account and access your Queue. Then click the "Use the Bonus Rental" button located at the top of Your Queue.

We apologize for the inconvenience and thank you for your understanding. If you need further assistance, please call us at 1-866-923-0898.

-The Netflix Team

The studio idiots at Lions Gate apparently want all Blu Ray 2.0 players to have an SD card present so they can download something or other or the disc doesn't play...


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I received the same email the other day from Netflix but I had already watched it and sent it back. My Blu-Ray player took about 90 seconds to load it but it did load.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Michael D'Angelo;2221760 said:


> I received the same email the other day from Netflix but I had already watched it and sent it back. My Blu-Ray player took about 90 seconds to load it but it did load.


Was your player a Series 2?


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

LarryFlowers said:


> Was your player a Series 2?


Larry, what BD player are you using and if it's connected to the internet did you try pulling the ethernet cable out before putting the disc back in?


----------

